# [MiniDV USB] Panasonic 3 CCD ...

## koubiak

Bonjour,

Bon je viens de m'acheter le jouet en question et je cherche à savoir comment le faire marcher sous linux  :Smile: 

Donc je prends tout  :Smile: 

Savoir si dvgrab marche sur USB ?

Si il  y a d' autres choses que kino et cinelerra ?

Si qq'un a un Howto sur les lecteurs de SD-Card ?

En gros je prends toutes les experiences  :Smile: 

Et finalement si qq'un sait comment utiliser une MiniDV en webcam sous linux je prends aussi  :Smile: 

Sinon j'ai un 2.6.6-r3-mm1

Voila merci d'avance,

Koubiak

edit et oui belle attaque gratuite bien que je la comprends  :Smile:  Donc aprés relecture plus attentive  :Smile:  Je suis trés fatigué et a force de vivre aux USA je perds de habitude ...Last edited by koubiak on Tue Jun 29, 2004 8:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *koubiak wrote:*   

> Si qq'un a un Howto sur les lecteurs de SD-Card ?

 

ce n'est autre qu'un usb mass storage: il faut compiler le support de usb mass storage section usb dans le noyau plus un morceau de scsi (support pour les disques scsi dans la sous-section scsi, section Device drivers) , et quand tu braches ta carte tu va voir apparaitre un /dev/sda et /dev/sda1 qu'il ne te reste plus qu'a monter recherche sur les forums "usb mass storage" et tu trouveras plein d'infos

 *koubiak wrote:*   

> Et finalement si qq'un c'est comment utiliser une MiniDV en webcam sous linux je prends aussi 

 

webcam=périphérique video4linux donc si MiniDV=périphérique video4linux c'est les doigts dans le nez, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas, je ne suis pas expert en video

----------

## koubiak

OK je vais essayer tout cela  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup je tiens au courant  :Smile: 

Koubiak

----------

## Corto

 *koubiak wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon je viens de m'acheter le jouer en question et je cherche a comment la faire marcher sous linux 
> 
> Donc je prends tout 
> ...

 

Toutes mes excuse pour cette attaque gratuite et sauf ton respect mais : 

```
emerge -av verbiste
```

 et www.google.fr en cas de pb avec le dico...

 :Embarassed:   oui je sais c'est pas gentil et c'est mal d'attaquer comme ça... je --> []

----------

## koubiak

 *Corto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Toutes mes excuses 

 

Enfin la prochaine tu te reliras cela fera moi debile ...

Koubiak qui dit ça en disant rien ....

----------

## koubiak

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *koubiak wrote:*   Si qq'un a un Howto sur les lecteurs de SD-Card ? 
> 
> ce n'est autre qu'un usb mass storage: il faut compiler le support de usb mass storage section usb dans le noyau plus un morceau de scsi (support pour les disques scsi dans la sous-section scsi, section Device drivers) , et quand tu braches ta carte tu va voir apparaitre un /dev/sda et /dev/sda1 qu'il ne te reste plus qu'a monter recherche sur les forums "usb mass storage" et tu trouveras plein d'infos

 

Bon je viens d'essayer ...

Et donc j'ai le mass storage SCSi & co Mais pas de /dev/sda* ...

Donc je vais chercher sur la ML toshiba peut etre ...  :Sad: 

Koubiak

----------

## koubiak

Donc on est bien sur de notre truc sur la ML toshiba rien qui resemble a du drivers SDcard

Donc on commence un petition  :Smile: 

http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/

Koubiak

----------

## Pachacamac

il n'y a pas de drivers pour les SDcard. Il te faut juste monter le /dev/sda1 comme on te la dit plus haut.

Et fait attention à ce que tu dit  *koubiak wrote:*   

> Enfin la prochaine tu te reliras cela fera moi debile ... 

  Si tu commence sur ce ton, ça va mal finir pour toi.

----------

## koubiak

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> il n'y a pas de drivers pour les SDcard. Il te faut juste monter le /dev/sda1 comme on te la dit plus haut.

 

non le probleme est qu'il n'y a pas de /dev/sda1 et à ce que j'ai compris aucune personne ayant un laptop toshiba n'a reussi à faire marcher cette feature  :Wink: 

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Et fait attention à ce que tu dit  *koubiak wrote:*   Enfin la prochaine tu te reliras cela fera moi debile ...   Si tu commence sur ce ton, ça va mal finir pour toi.

 

Oui je m'excuse mais je suis desolé quant qq'un flamme un autre pour faute d'orthographe il pourrait au moins se relire ... A part un flood je vois pas l'interet de flammer comme ça ...

Koubiak que le PM c'est pour qqch

----------

